# New OWB Holster for my 4" Redhawk



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have talked to quite a few custom holster makers about an OWB for my 4" Redhawk and none had a mold to work from. A couple have offered to try to make a holster for the 5.5" and then try to shorten it, but before I decided to commit to that, I was talking to a a buddy that carries a 4" S&W 29 in a DeSantis Belt Scabbard, which has a strap across the hammer, like I was looking for. My 4" Redhawk fit perfectly so I ordered one and DeSantis had one in stock. I also ordered one of their HKS speedloader pouches that straddles the belt instead of IWB or OWB carry. This holder works great and adds very little width which of course makes it a perfect carry option. This is my first DeSantis holster so I hope it will hold up in the field.


----------

